# James Garner



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I was sad to read of the passing of James Garner.He was one of those rare actors who could do both comedy and drama.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

His body of work was quite expansive, but I always thought that "The Rockford Files" was one of the smartest shows ever on television. He was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

To be quite honest, I thought he'd been dead for years.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Maverick was a legend of the west.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> Maverick was a legend of the west.


Smoked after open-heart surgery in 1988 and also suffered a stroke in 2008. He was a legend, all right.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Smoked after open-heart surgery in 1988 and also suffered a stroke in 2008. He was a legend, all right.


I'm amazed he didnt check with you first.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> To be quite honest, I thought he'd been dead for years.


So had I!!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Garner was nominated for an Oscar for his leading man role in the 1985 film, Murphy's Romance. He was by all accounts a true gentleman in an industry with few. He is survived by two daughters and his wife of 57 years. May he be granted eternal rest.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> I'm amazed he didnt check with you first.


Pretty rude, there. Watch yourself.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Pretty rude, there. Watch yourself.


Oh come off it, 32. You're the one who responded to Garner's demise by basically saying he had it coming. While we all understand your rather pedestrian point, it is the quintessential example of "rude."


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Oh come off it, 32. You're the one who responded to Garner's demise by basically saying he had it coming. While we all understand your rather pedestrian point, it is the quintessential example of "rude."


No. You completely misinterpreted my original comment. I meant that he was tough in the same way Keith Richards is tough--nothing more and nothing less. He lived to 86, well beyond U.S. life expectancy, even after some pretty major medical issues that would've killed a lot of people, and he did it his way. If anything, I suppose you could interpret my comment to mean that it doesn't matter whether you smoke or drink. But I don't get at all how the comment could be construed as he had it coming. He wasn't older than dirt, but, at age 86, he was up there.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> No. You completely misinterpreted my original comment. I meant that he was tough in the same way Keith Richards is tough--nothing more and nothing less. He lived to 86, well beyond U.S. life expectancy, even after some pretty major medical issues that would've killed a lot of people, and he did it his way. If anything, I suppose you could interpret my comment to mean that it doesn't matter whether you smoke or drink. But I don't get at all how the comment could be construed as he had it coming. He wasn't older than dirt, but, at age 86, he was up there.


I apologize without reservation for misreading you. Mea culpa. To explain, I incorrectly thought you were criticising his (admittedly foolish) decision to continue to smoke after rather obvious health signals to stop. Very sorry. Perhaps Hitch made the same mistake.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> I apologize without reservation for misreading you. Mea culpa. To explain, I incorrectly thought you were criticising his (admittedly foolish) decision to continue to smoke after rather obvious health signals to stop. Very sorry. Perhaps Hitch made the same mistake.


No worries, apology accepted. What's the over/under on Richards? I think Mick will go before Keith, kind of like how June went before Johnny.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> No worries, apology accepted. What's the over/under on Richards? I think Mick will go before Keith, kind of like how June went before Johnny.


Sorry, out of my element on that. I was seriously into rock music until about 35 years ago, but marriage, kids and a demanding professional life took my interests elsewhere. I continue to enjoy music, but it is mostly symphonic, operatic or simple country. Occasionally, I do put on one of my LPs from the 70s and enjoy the nostagia, but I've never really taken an interest in the personal lives of celebrities.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> I apologize without reservation for misreading you. Mea culpa. To explain, I incorrectly thought you were criticising his (admittedly foolish) decision to continue to smoke after rather obvious health signals to stop. Very sorry. Perhaps Hitch made the same mistake.


I certainly had the same impression, and in contrast to Rock I dont see how anyone could construe that comment otherwise.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> I certainly had the same impression, and in contrast to Rock I dont see how anyone could construe that comment otherwise.


I still don't get how you construed the comment. I don't see how it could be construed in any other way than the way I intended it. Are you saying that I am lying about what I meant?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> I still don't get how you construed the comment. I don't see how it could be construed in any other way than the way I intended it. Are you saying that I am lying about what I meant?


Well Rock I've only noticed two comments about your post ,Mike's and mine. Two out of two thought the same thing.

Your explanation in part;

_No. You completely misinterpreted my original comment. I meant that he was tough in the same way Keith Richards is tough--nothing more and nothing less

_I'm aware that Richards has a reputation as a bit of a medical wonder, but you didnt mention Richards at all in your first response. Adding that you left without a word to any of Garner's well known work in film and television that spanned decades, and so far as I know you make up 100% of the forum's media connected regulars.

_Smoked after open-heart surgery in 1988 and also suffered a stroke in 2008. He was a legend, all right.

_How would anyone understand from your entire text quoted above that you were comparing Garner to Richards wrt longevity or anything else? Had your post contained practically anything else, a word about Richards as does your explanation, some mention of Garner's film TV credits, or perhaps if you answered in kind, as you know my post is a quote of a line from the Maverick theme, there would likely have been enough other information to properly construe your posted intent .


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> Well Rock I've only noticed two comments about your post ,Mike's and mine. Two out of two thought the same thing.
> 
> Your explanation in part;
> 
> ...


I'm still baffled by what you (and apparently MP) thought that I meant. I thought that it was clear. I didn't catch the Maverick reference--I was more a Rockford Files fan. You still haven't answered my question: Do you think that I am lying about what I meant? Also, why are we still arguing about this? Why can't you take a cue from MP, chalk it up to a misunderstanding and move on? Why is it that you seem to so often latch onto something, not unlike a pitbull, and refuse to let go even when the situation screams "Let go."


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> I'm still baffled by what you (and apparently MP) thought that I meant. I thought that it was clear. I didn't catch the Maverick reference--I was more a Rockford Files fan. You still haven't answered my question: Do you think that I am lying about what I meant? Also, why are we still arguing about this? Why can't you take a cue from MP, chalk it up to a misunderstanding and move on? Why is it that you seem to so often latch onto something, not unlike a pitbull, and refuse to let go even when the situation screams "Let go."


LOL You made a point of saying you couldnt understand how/why anyone missed your point. I answered .

Now Deary it is you not me that has failed to move on.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Gents,
Please just stop. Hitch, if 32 had meant it the way you and I originally took it, don't you think that he'd defend it given his typical irascible behavior? 32, given that both Hitch and I mis-read it isn't it reasonably obvious that your post was ambiguous and could be misunderstood? Come on guys, there is no reason to pick a fight just because it is the Internet. I affirm my apology to 32 and agree with him that we should just move on. Gheesh.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Gents,
> Please just stop. Hitch, if 32 had meant it the way you and I originally took it, don't you think that he'd defend it given his typical irascible behavior? 32, given that both Hitch and I mis-read it isn't it reasonably obvious that your post was ambiguous and could be misunderstood? Come on guys, there is no reason to pick a fight just because it is the Internet. I affirm my apology to 32 and agree with him that we should just move on. Gheesh.


I thought that you had misspelled "irascible," but I was wrong.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Add another voice to those lamenting the passing of a pretty darn good guy, by all accounts, and a very entertaining one. He seems to have lived a very satisfying life. Would that we all could do as well.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I thought that you had misspelled "irascible," but I was wrong.


I had looked it up to confirm. I am a poor speller.


----------



## NoahNY (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree; he was sincere, credible and a joy to watch. A very talented actor.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

James Garner...

May he rest in peace, as we keep him alive in our memories and through syndication.


----------

